# Holy shit selfiemaxxing is insane.



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.

So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.

Now raise your camera just above your head, rotate your camera in such a way to make your head as far up and right as possible on the camera shot, push your chin out and squint with your lower eyes a little. Take the selfie. Voila, you'll look way better in your selfies. At least 2 PSL addition. Now imagine perfecting this shit, how much potential is there? Do you now see why foids take selfies for hours everyday? It's a fucking art, even if it's fake, it's goddamn art.

Now add some fucking filters and that's probably easy 4 PSL addition to your average retarded selfie(which is about 2 PSL less than you IRL).

*Cameras distort your face, instead of letting the distortions make you ugly, use the distortions to make yourself look better. If foids do it, so will I.*


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...


That's sly bitch shit, women do that for a reason, we are not women. We are all trying to looksmax here, not fraud with angles and lighting or whatever.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> That's sly bitch shit, women do that for a reason, we are not women. We are all trying to looksmax here, not fraud with angles and lighting or whatever.


In this new age, you either fraid with angles and lighting as much as possible or you end up being swiped left.

I'm not saying use photoshop even though at least half of foids use it.


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

Cope, I look fine in the selfie angle you first mentioned


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> Cope, I look fine in the selfie angle you first mentioned


Post it then? My head becomes like 40-50% longer in the first angle, it becomes more normal looking in the second one.


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

chad takes selfie with the dildo that was 2 minutes ago up his stacy girlfriends asshole and still mogs every single creature on this earth and doesn't care about angles and shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jan 23, 2021)

link the guide my g


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

mortis said:


> chad takes selfie with the dildo that was 2 minutes ago up his stacy girlfriends asshole and still mogs every single creature on this earth.


Show me instagram of any chad that isn't using angles and lighting to his advantage. The playing field needs to be leveled.


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Post it then? My head becomes like 40-50% longer in the first angle, it becomes more normal looking in the second one.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

jm10 said:


> link the guide my g


Peter Hurley on YT.


----------



## mgtowmadness (Jan 23, 2021)

Do what you need to do..Women fraud all the time..At my age to get a decent woman..I have to do pro-pics..I am not going to fuck some 300lbs animal because simps give them validation online


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> View attachment 942597


How does it look fine? Your nose looks too big and your chin looks too small, upload the picture using the second angle then?


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> How does it look fine? Your nose looks too big and your chin looks too small, upload the picture using the second angle then?


I dont even get what you mean by the 2nd angle, post example


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 23, 2021)

TIDILYTWINK TIDDLYTWINK


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Show me instagram of any chad that isn't using angles and lighting to his advantage. The playing field needs to be leveled.


all selfies from andreas eriksen. even made some autistic poses in some pics and still mogs 99.999% of the males


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> I dont even get what you mean by the 2nd angle, post example


Put camera slightly above, look up into the camera, put your chin a bit forward, now rotate the camera in such way to that your head moves to the top-right portion of the picture.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...


fuck man social media is so retarded tbh that people need to do all this shit, should just be about who looks the best irl instead of who can fraud the most online


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...


do you have a link to this guide btw ?


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

mortis said:


> all selfies from andreas eriksen. eve made some autistic poses in some pics and still mogs 99.999% of the males
> View attachment 942617
> View attachment 942618
> View attachment 942619
> ...




He is squinting, his lighting is often on point, he uses filters, his face is often in the upper portion of the camera and slightly to the side, he's probably cropping his pictures,most of those selfies are taken from higher or even height. He's also massively pushing his lower jaw forward.

His head is only becoming 8% longer in his selfies compared to his long-distance shots, for average user it's about 30%+ longer. I don't know how he's doing this but he's not doing the same selfies normal people do for sure. I am quite sure that he is using the algorithm provided by Google to remove facial distortion from his selfies.

He's a massive faggot and you should be too. That's the only way to even the playing field.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> do you have a link to this guide btw ?


Peter Hurley on YT.


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jan 23, 2021)

What guide did you read? lol


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...



Nope, I'm still a low-trust 5/10 Curry.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Nope, I'm still a low-trust 5/10 Curry.
> 
> View attachment 942663


Your doing it wrong.

Clean your camera first of all or whatever the fuck that blur is.

Your face should be in the upper-right quadrant of the picture. You should stare into the camera and move your chin forward. Slightly squint. That's the way. 

Also the lighting has to be from the side and the lighting source has to be as far as possible from you.

In this picture your face is in the middle, which is exactly what you shouldn't be doing. You're also not giving the illusion of a bigger jaw. You should.


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> He is squinting, his lighting is often on point, he uses filters, his face is often in the upper portion of the camera and slightly to the side, he's probably cropping his pictures,most of those selfies are taken from higher or even height. He's also massively pushing his lower jaw forward.
> 
> His head is only becoming 8% longer in his selfies compared to his long-distance shots, for average user it's about 30%+ longer. I don't know how he's doing this but he's not doing the same selfies normal people do for sure. I am quite sure that he is using the algorithm provided by Google to remove facial distortion from his selfies.
> 
> Or he's using the trick where you use front camera held from very far away and then simply zoom in/crop, which means he makes hundreds of pictures just to make one(it's not easy to take a good picture when you don't see what you're making a picture of). He's a massive faggot and you should be too. That's the only way to even the playing field.


He got lower angles and higher. Good lighting and shit ones.his jaw is good no need for jutting like autistic recessed jawless nerds do. Also* what the fuck is google algorithm for selfies ffs.*
Autism completely ate your braincells ngl you see and think the things that aren't there. And where that 30% narrower comes from?
And I also look like dogshit from any angle and distance from camera so no need for distancing tricks thank you. 
Overall Appreciated the long autistic write ngl


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

mortis said:


> He got lower angles and higher. Good lighting and shit ones.his jaw is good no need for jutting like autistic recessed jawless nerds do. Also* what the fuck is google algorithm for selfies ffs.*
> Autism completely ate your braincells ngl you see and think the things that aren't there. And where that 30% narrower comes from?
> And I also look like dogshit from any angle and distance from camera so no need for distancing tricks thank you.
> Overall Appreciated the long autistic write ngl


Take a selfie normal way, measure your fWHR. Now take a picture from 5 metres and measure your fWHR.

You will lose at least 30% fWHR between selfie and long-distance picture.

This guy barely has any distortion which suggests that he's doing something to combat it. It is very well within the realm of possibility that he's not even making actual selfies or photo-editing them later.

Logic, numbers and evidence > your opinion


----------



## Stingray (Jan 23, 2021)

Get snapchat and you will learn that nobody cares


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

mortis said:


> all selfies from andreas eriksen. even made some autistic poses in some pics and still mogs 99.999% of the males
> View attachment 942617
> View attachment 942618
> View attachment 942619
> ...



K cool.

Now show me a normie that pulls off the same angle fraud.

Do you also realise he is using a very high spec filthy expensive camera lens?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

Stingray said:


> Get snapchat and you will learn that nobody cares



Explain?


----------



## Stingray (Jan 23, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Explain?


people understand that selfies are not flattering


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Put camera slightly above, look up into the camera, put your chin a bit forward, now rotate the camera in such way to that your head moves to the top-right portion of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 942638


Camera straight on is what u look like irl. Sure my nose looks big and my chin is small but that's just what I have irl. Frauding is just shit tier unless you're social mediamaxximg


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

Stingray said:


> people understand that selfies are not flattering



And how would SnapChat fix this? Since you are using the same selfie camera on your smartphone to record yourself in motion?


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> Camera straight on is what u look like irl. Sure my nose looks big and my chin is small but that's just what I have irl. Frauding is just shit tier unless you're social mediamaxximg


No it's not. I measure IRL fWHR 1.95, in long-distance pictures it's 1.90, in selfies it can be 1.4.


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> No it's not. I measure IRL fWHR 1.95, in long-distance pictures it's 1.90, in selfies it can be 1.4.


Yeh but if you get close to someones face irl there fwhr will be less. Lens distortion is kinda cope


----------



## Stingray (Jan 23, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> And how would SnapChat fix this? Since you are using the same selfie camera on your smartphone to record yourself in motion?


When you snap girls some ugly ass selfies and they don't care


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> Yeh but if you get close to someones face irl there fwhr will be less. Lens distortion is kinda cope



Lens distortion is kinda cope despite science proving it?


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> K cool.
> 
> Now show me a normie that pulls off the same angle fraud.
> 
> Do you also realise he is using a very high spec filthy expensive camera lens?


this guy used an iphone 5s and one iphone 7 for all these shots and both front and back cam look good. a bluepilled normie that i know irl doesn't even use filters
back camera













front cam
















also give opinion on this one @antiantifa


----------



## herring (Jan 23, 2021)

lens distortion actually makes my palate look wider and harmonizes my features instead of giving me a horse face.

if you look shit in selfies you have shit FWHR ngl


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

if I went this close (about 2cm) away from someones eye, they would see me like this.
As our faces are 3D, they distort like this. I'll try find a video explaining. Lens distortion doesnt exist. I'd look like this whether I was 2cm away from someones eye or a lens


MakinItHappen said:


> Lens distortion is kinda cope despite science proving it?


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Take a selfie normal way, measure your fWHR. Now take a picture from 5 metres and measure your fWHR.
> 
> You will lose at least 30% fWHR between selfie and long-distance picture.
> 
> ...


i get that your face becomes slightly narrower and distorted in selfies. but it isn't any problem if you look good already. selfies are your real life attractivenes minus 1psl. every body that looks good on photos doesn't use dslr or editing just has better genes than you thats it.its like saying that guy got better body than mine sure he is injecting.
and i have tested those things about my fwhr and midface in selfies and irl. selfies make it slightly narrower but not by 30%


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lens distortion is kinda cope despite science proving it?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


>




He is using a professional camera. Stop.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> Yeh but if you get close to someones face irl there fwhr will be less. Lens distortion is kinda cope


If you manipulate the angle at which you take the picture the distortion caused by the lenses and the distance will favor your face instead of ruining it. 



mortis said:


> i get that your face becomes slightly narrower and distorted in selfies. but it isn't any problem if you look good already. selfies are your real life attractivenes minus 1psl. every body that looks good on photos doesn't use dslr or editing just has better genes than you thats it.its like saying that guy got better body than mine sure he is injecting.
> and i have tested those things about my fwhr and midface in selfies and irl. selfies make it slightly narrower but not by 30%


You think going from almost 2 fWHR to 1.4 will only lower PSL by 1 point? Really? 

Maybe something wrong with my smartphone camera, my DSLR pictures look much better from further distance.



hxrrington said:


> lens distortion actually makes my palate look wider and harmonizes my features instead of giving me a horse face.
> 
> if you look shit in selfies you have shit FWHR ngl



What do you mean shit fWHR? I have 1.95, which is pretty good. It lowers to about 1.4 in my selfies. Maybe your smartphone has pre-processing which reduces the effects? All Iphones and Google phones have that for example, Samsung as well.


mortis said:


> this guy used an iphone 5s and one iphone 7 for all these shots and both front and back cam look good. a bluepilled normie that i know irl doesn't even use filters
> back camera
> View attachment 942688
> View attachment 942689
> ...



Pushing his chin out in every front cam picture, it's very obvious when there's less beard. Especially in the last picture for example. He's a GL guy, his back camera pictures are better than his front pictures. He's also using filters for sure, that's not natural contrast in his pictures. Look at his last front cam picture and compare it to the third back camera picture, you really going to tell me he doesn't use filters?

You're just lagging behind, even your normie friend is looksmaxxing harder than you.


----------



## mortis (Jan 23, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You think going from almost 2 fWHR to 1.4 will only lower PSL by 1 point? Really?
> 
> Maybe something wrong with my smartphone camera, my DSLR pictures look much better from further distance.


i don't know tbh. i got 2 shit 200$ phones and one top tier 1100$ one and still look like shit in any of them. camera is cope you need genes tbh


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't forget photoshop, faceapp and airbrushing your selfies.2 more points to your PSL and you even beat foids in their own game


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Jan 23, 2021)

I used to be able to look good in selfies 7-8 years ago. I remember that i took some really great pictures with my webcam in 2013 that looked exactly the way i do in the mirror, but nowadays no matter what i do i always look 1-3 PSL below my IRL looks. I don't know why but i've become less photogenic.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 23, 2021)

This GIF shows the camera really does add 10 pounds — here’s why


It turns out that the camera really does add 10 pounds.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jan 23, 2021)

legit tbh not sure how can anyone say this is even a cope
look at my o'pry pfp lol

also don't forget to add flash for back camera and change lighting to slightly bright
its a huge fraud you can do


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jan 23, 2021)

Bignuts said:


> View attachment 942597


bruh you have a red bell pepper nose in this pic + your chin literally looks 2cm


----------



## Bignuts (Jan 23, 2021)

Alban said:


> bruh you have a red bell pepper nose in this pic + your chin literally looks 2cm


I look like that irl though, I was just pointing out the fact that selfies are pretty accurate


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Jan 23, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> fuck man social media is so retarded tbh that people need to do all this shit, should just be about who looks the best irl instead of who can fraud the most online


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 24, 2021)

mortis said:


> all selfies from andreas eriksen. even made some autistic poses in some pics and still mogs 99.999% of the males
> View attachment 942617
> View attachment 942618
> View attachment 942619
> ...


No way a single picture was taken with a smartphone here. Or 100% of them are edited.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 24, 2021)

Holy fuck how many retarded bluepillers in this thread. Neck all of you.


----------



## mortis (Jan 24, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> No way a single picture was taken with a smartphone here. Or 100% of them are edited.


Not sure tbh. His stories look God tier too


----------



## one job away (Feb 5, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...


I look best in selfies with my face centered dead on. everyone has their angles espciellay with selfies . some angles make me look subhuman others like a super model. can'tdecide whether I'm gl now or should ldar


----------



## one job away (Feb 5, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> All my life I've been a retard, I always avoided cameras cause I knew they'd make me look retarded, especially at my height. Cameras always fuck up your face in weird ways, pictures are never representation of real life. But I just read a guide on how to properly take selfies and it's been enlightening. The difference is so dramatic it's retarded, all foids in the world have been secretly practicing the art of manipulating angles and lighting to make themselves look better, it's about time guys did the same shit.
> 
> So try this as a simple way to see how much potential there is in making good selfies: Take a simple selfie where your hand holding the camera is in front of you, in between your eyes at eye-level. Make sure your face is exactly in the middle of the camera shot. Now take the selfie and look at how it looks absolute trash, you'll look like a distorted mongoloid from another fucking dimension.
> 
> ...


used to judge my appearance on my worst pictures of myself. since to me it was logic that if my worst pics look better than others best pics I must be gl. also I had the idea in my head that the worst pics actually show your true self ...but yeah see, didnt work out for me really well and I ended up here haha


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 5, 2021)

one job away said:


> used to judge my appearance on my worst pictures of myself. since to me it was logic that if my worst pics look better than others best pics I must be gl. also I had the idea in my head that the worst pics actually show your true self ...but yeah see, didnt work out for me really well and I ended up here haha


greycel faggot


----------



## one job away (Feb 5, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> greycel faggot


grey = wise


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Feb 5, 2021)

mortis said:


> all selfies from andreas eriksen. even made some autistic poses in some pics and still mogs 99.999% of the males
> View attachment 942617
> View attachment 942618
> View attachment 942619
> ...


norwood reaper inbound


----------



## mortis (Feb 5, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> norwood reaper inbound


Who cares tbh,he is 30 rn and has fucked every single stacy in norway in his life and youth. His hairline in newest insta pics looks fine and even if he goes bald in future like in his 40s, he still will have sex appeal due to his insane bone structure and eyearea. And His got naturally high hairline so it's hard to actually say he is norwooding tbh


----------



## tehVigilante (Aug 31, 2022)

antiantifa said:


> He is squinting, his lighting is often on point, he uses filters, his face is often in the upper portion of the camera and slightly to the side, he's probably cropping his pictures,most of those selfies are taken from higher or even height. He's also massively pushing his lower jaw forward.
> 
> His head is only becoming 8% longer in his selfies compared to his long-distance shots, for average user it's about 30%+ longer. I don't know how he's doing this but he's not doing the same selfies normal people do for sure. I am quite sure that he is using the algorithm provided by Google to remove facial distortion from his selfies.
> 
> He's a massive faggot and you should be too. That's the only way to even the playing field.



Dude lowkey one of the hollywood filters kinda evens out a face and fixes the lens distortion in selfies tbh. He could just be faceappin a lil bit of his pics. Obviously he is still a massive Chad.


----------

